# Tomorrow's Chuckle



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Ed was in trouble. He forgot his wedding anniversary. His wife was
really angry. She told him "Tomorrow morning, I expect to find a gift in
the driveway that goes from 0 to 200 in less then 6 seconds
AND IT BETTER BE THERE!!"
The next morning Ed got up early and left for work. When his wife woke
up she looked out the window and sure enough there was a box gift -
wrapped in the middle of the driveway. Confused, the wife put on her
robe and ran out to the driveway, brought the box back in the house.
She opened it and found a brand new bathroom scale.

Ed has been missing since Friday.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Poor Ed. Will he ever return?


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

The plastic surgeons are still trying to figure out how to get the imprint of a scale out of his forehead!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

...and the proctologists are trying to figure out how to...


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Nick said:


> ...and the proctologists are trying to figure out how to...


ROTFLMAO :lol: Being married to one of those strong willed women, I can relate.

John


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Your wife is a proctologist?


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Richard King said:


> Your wife is a proctologist?


No, Presbyterian.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

JM Anthony said:


> No, Presbyterian.


Sorry, wish we could help, but I think that's terminal!


----------

